# New herd sire



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

End of The Line WithMyBootsOn

8 weeks old




























Yeah Im kind of proud :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very handsome Stacey!! I love his color too!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hey that's my ringtone! LOL!! 


really nice


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Very handsome


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I love his color he is really nice.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I love the color and the name! Congrats!!!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

love the color and the name


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Katrina you gave me the name idea


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hes so cute!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> Well Katrina you gave me the name idea


COOL! ..how's that?

I cant get over how wide he is.. wow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when I asked for names to go with Boots you told me "with my boots on" so thats his name


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very impressive!! And yeah great name! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks like a great little buck!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe he is hunk and he already knows it! I had a hard time getting pictures as he was chasing after a doe because she was in heat. He cant make contact yet but he tries (even does the whole head back action :roll: LOL )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really nice.....congrats... :hi5: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow he's impressive! I love his "boots"!!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

He is awesome! Little bugger won't have any problems wowing the girls!


----------

